# Dialogo sopra Philip Dick



## Spot (6 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non puoi andare a fare un giro?!


Mi piacerebbe ma sono stanca dei giri in solitaria, inoltre il tempo è uno schifo e fa freddo per la bici.
Aspetto che quacuno si liberi nel pomeriggio. Intanto vado a leggermi Philip Dick, che è un sicuramente mi piacerà un sacco.
Un altro libro non mio, un paio ho mancato per distrazione di restituirli.
Poco male, se li vuole venisse a prenderli, se no me li tengo e me li leggo.

Se mi annoio mi finisco di vedere the Aviator.


----------



## Bender (6 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe ma sono stanca dei giri in solitaria, inoltre il tempo è uno schifo e fa freddo per la bici.
> Aspetto che quacuno si liberi nel pomeriggio. Intanto vado a leggermi *Philip Dick*, che è un sicuramente mi piacerà un sacco.
> Un altro libro non mio, un paio ho mancato per distrazione di restituirli.
> Poco male, se li vuole venisse a prenderli, se no me li tengo e me li leggo.
> ...


che libro è ubik? tempo fuor di sesto?labirinto di morte? è uno dei miei autori preferiti, le sue storie sono così assurde, hanno dei colpi di scena incredibili e quando pensi di aver capito arriva un altro colpo di scena che ti spiazza ancora di più. c'è una sua frase che recita più o meno così:
una tecnologia sufficentemente avanzata è indistinguibile dalla magia


----------



## Spot (6 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> che libro è ubik? tempo fuor di sesto?labirinto di morte? è uno dei miei autori preferiti, le sue storie sono così assurde, hanno dei colpi di scena incredibili e quando pensi di aver capito arriva un altro colpo di scena che ti spiazza ancora di più. c'è una sua frase che recita più o meno così:
> una tecnologia sufficentemente avanzata è indistinguibile dalla magia


Ubik già letto, gli altri due non ancora.
Comunque "Scorrete lacrime disse il poliziotto"


----------



## Bender (6 Aprile 2015)

*Ubik*



SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ubik già letto, gli altri due non ancora.
> Comunque "Scorrete lacrime disse il poliziotto"


ubick è considerata la sua opera più importante ed è veramente spiazzante,mi è venuta voglia di rileggerlo.
labirinto di morte forse è anche più disorientante almeno secondo me, è una storia abbastanza breve da quello che ricordo,un altra opera relativamente breve che è molto diversa da tutte le altre perchè non ha quasi note di fantascienza.la città sostituita.
non l'ho mai letto" scorrete lacrime disse il poliziotto" ora lo cerco un motivo in più per andare in libreria


----------



## Spot (6 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> *ubick è considerata la sua opera più importante* ed è veramente spiazzante,mi è venuta voglia di rileggerlo.
> labirinto di morte forse è anche più disorientante almeno secondo me, è una storia abbastanza breve da quello che ricordo,un altra opera relativamente breve che è molto diversa da tutte le altre perchè non ha quasi note di fantascienza.la città sostituita.
> non l'ho mai letto" scorrete lacrime disse il poliziotto" ora lo cerco un motivo in più per andare in libreria


Non so se sia la più importante, ma sicuramente è bello.
Il mio preferito rimane "Le tre stigmate di Palmer Endrich".
Prova anche a leggerti "Un oscuro scrutare", tanto è brevissimo


----------



## Bender (6 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Non so se sia la più importante, ma sicuramente è bello.
> Il mio preferito rimane "Le tre stigmate di Palmer Endrich".
> Prova anche a leggerti "*Un oscuro scrutare*", tanto è brevissimo


non ci sono riuscito perchè diciamo che me lo ero spoilerato senza saperlo guardando il film di animazione.
ho scoperto questo autore tardi,quando vedendo minority report,ho iniziato a scoprire che parecchi film di fantascienza erano prima di tutto libri di fantascienza suoi, altro che bravi sceneggiatori
comunque sono tutti spunti interessanti


----------



## giorgiocan (6 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Il mio preferito rimane "Le tre stigmate di Palmer Endrich".


Quoto. Sono indeciso se approfondire l'argomento. Rischio di annoiare e che JB mi cazzìi.


----------



## Bender (6 Aprile 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Quoto. Sono indeciso se approfondire l'argomento. Rischio di annoiare e che JB mi cazzìi.


io non l'ho ancora letto, magari niente spoiler,ma discorsi in generale.perchè annoiare?


----------



## giorgiocan (6 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> io non l'ho ancora letto, magari niente spoiler,ma discorsi in generale.*perchè annoiare*?


Diciamo che difficilmente resisto alla tentazione di dilungarmi, se qualcosa m'interessa! E l'autore lo conosco piuttosto bene.

Comunque due parole a riguardo le abbiamo fatte anche di recente nel thread sul T. Ligotti (http://www.tradimento.net/52-disqui...6-conoscete-t-ligotti/page4?highlight=ligotti)


----------



## Bender (6 Aprile 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Diciamo che difficilmente resisto alla tentazione di dilungarmi, se qualcosa m'interessa! E l'autore lo conosco piuttosto bene.
> 
> Comunque due parole a riguardo le abbiamo fatte anche di recente nel thread sul T. Ligotti (http://www.tradimento.net/52-disqui...6-conoscete-t-ligotti/page4?highlight=ligotti)


ok me lo guardo grazie


----------



## Spot (6 Aprile 2015)

beh, a sto punto consigliatemi un po' di buona fantascienza, che ho voglia di scialaquare i soldi dei miei su amazon ultimamente. E poi ho scoperto che scorrete lacrime etc. etc. l'avevo già letto.


----------



## Simy (6 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> beh, a sto punto consigliatemi un po' di buona fantascienza, che ho voglia di scialaquare i soldi dei miei su amazon ultimamente. E poi ho scoperto che scorrete lacrime etc. etc. l'avevo già letto.



Il quinto giorno 

http://www.ibs.it/ebook/sch-tzing-frank/quinto-giorno/9788842918042.html


----------



## giorgiocan (6 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> beh, a sto punto consigliatemi un po' di buona fantascienza, che ho voglia di scialaquare i soldi dei miei su amazon ultimamente. E poi ho scoperto che scorrete lacrime etc. etc. l'avevo già letto.


http://www.amazon.it/L--FALCE-DEI-C...1428344497&sr=1-1&keywords=la+falce+dei+cieli


----------



## Bender (6 Aprile 2015)

*William Gibson*



SpotlessMind ha detto:


> beh, a sto punto consigliatemi un po' di buona fantascienza, che ho voglia di scialaquare i soldi dei miei su amazon ultimamente. E poi ho scoperto che scorrete lacrime etc. etc. l'avevo già letto.


" la notte che bruciammo chrome" è una raccolta di racconti.da uno di questi è tratto " jhonny mnemonic"
" neuromante"
"monnalisa cyberpunk"


----------



## Tradito? (6 Aprile 2015)

La citta' e le stelle oppure incontro con rama di A. C. Clarke


----------



## Spot (7 Aprile 2015)

Grazie 
Domani mattina mi guardo un po' le trame e procedo con l'ordine


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Aprile 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Quoto. Sono indeciso se approfondire l'argomento. Rischio di annoiare e che JB mi cazzìi.


Fa cagare, fine della discussione.


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fa cagare, fine della discussione.


Ecco.


----------



## Spot (7 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fa cagare, fine della discussione.


Buuuuuuuuuuuu!


----------

